# relevé de carrière



## liline17 (8 Novembre 2022)

bonjour à toutes,
je suis en train de regarder mon relevé de carrière, pouvez vous me confirmer que les sommes sont en brut?
merci d'avance!


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Oui et déduire environ 8% cotisations


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Novembre 2022)

@liline17
les sommes de quoi ? ? ? ?
Des salaires retenus pour ta retraite.... ?
Ou de l'estimation mensuelle de ta future retraite ?
Parce que pour ce qui est de l'estimation de la retraite, ça dépend....Dans les onglets en haut à droite, tu as une icône basculante BRUT/NET


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Novembre 2022)

@liline17
Sous la somme, pour moi,  il est écrit NET.. si je clique sur le permuteur bleu ça bascule en brut.
Après les chiffres sont "faussés" car ils partent du principe que mon activité sera stable jusqu'à la retraite, alors que j'ai commencé à lever le pied et à diminuer mon nombre de contrats. Donc je tournerai plus autour de 1320 euros....


----------



## isa19 (8 Novembre 2022)

bonjour, le relevé de carriere est en brut mais pour les simulations on choisit brut ou net. Simulation fausse puisque nous ne connaissons pas par avance nos futurs salaires. Perso je suis à 2 ans de la retraite et pour ma mise à jour de carriere il y  a 1 semaine j'ai reçu courrier carsat ils me demandent ts mes B.S depuis 2012 et le tout par courrier car ils ne veulent pas par internet. Que du bonheur !!!


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Novembre 2022)

@isa19 
Si en consultant ton relevé de carrière, tu es OK avec les chiffres que la CNAV a enregistrés, qu'il ne manque rien, pourquoi leur envoyer des BS...
Et pour la simulation de fin de carrière, tu peux la préciser toi-même.... Estimer si tu auras des périodes de chômage, de quand à quand.
Si tes salaires resteront stables, évolueront à la hausse, à la baisse...


----------



## liline17 (8 Novembre 2022)

Nanou, je parlais du relevé de carrière qu'on télécharge et qui donne le détail de nos revenus années par années.
Chantou, je ne savais pas que les cotisations étaient de 8%


----------



## isa19 (8 Novembre 2022)

Nanou91, oui  tout est juste mais leur lettre stipulait "contrôle de  votre  carrière" donc pas le choix que de tout envoyer


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 
Oui toutes les sommes du récap sont en brut.
Quant aux cotisations n'écoute pas tout ce que dit Chantou  
Les sommes du récap sont en brut donc ta retraite sera calculée en brut.
Ensuite il y a des retenues dessus (cotisations sociales CSG/CRDS) mais pas forcément de 8%. Car ça dépend de ton avis d'imposition chaque année et de ton net fiscal de référence. Il y a des retraites qui ne subissent aucune cotisation, d'autres qui subissent 3.9%, d'autres 6.8%.
Par exemple jusqu'à présent je n'avais aucune retenue sur ma réversion car je n'étais pas imposable. Depuis cette année j'ai 3.9% de retenue car des andouilles de la CNAV m'ont fait un rappel de pension qui m'a fait passer imposable en 2021.


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Novembre 2022)

@isa19 
Donc si sur les 10 dernières années, tu as eu 4 employeurs par an, il faut photocopier et envoyer  :
4 employeurs x 12 mois x 10 ans = 480 fiches de paie.... 1/2 ramette de papier, une enveloppe qui va ressembler à un carton et 20 euros de frais d'affranchissement .....?


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

*@isa19 

Alors SI « l’on veut bien me croire *« 😅
N’est-ce pas @Nanou91 car …

Le MAXIMUM a envoyé par son ESPACE 4 BS par mois pour les années demandées, avis d’imposition si besoin + RIB etc

*Et conseillé fortement *


----------



## isa19 (9 Novembre 2022)

oui les filles  450g en recommandé (9.95€) car je voulais être sue que ça arrive et oui j'ai eu des année avec 7 employeurs donc vive la ramette.
la prochaine fois j'espère qu'il n'y en aura pas j'envoie une clé usb . Effectivement je les appelé et déjà pour envoyer via son  espace carsat il faut que EUX vous demandent  les pièces justificatives et ils m'on dit il faudra qu'on vous envoie des liens plusieurs fois par jours car poids doc limité à 4 ko.


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Novembre 2022)

@isa19 
Et oui, on ne peut pas envoyer de son propre chef via son espace...


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91

« _*Quant aux cotisations n'écoute pas tout ce que dit Chantou  »*_

Tu m’as fait rire quand même 😅 ...

mais bon je n'étais pas loin, voir même en-dessous, car souvent on dit environ 10% pour ne pas être déçu, donc 9,10% ... j'étais optimiste « environ 8% »

 ou moins en fonction des revenus si seul ou en couple et SI revenus fonciers, etc.


----------

